# The new me starting today!!!!



## Girl about town (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey everyone i am starting my new diet and lifestyle change today , i am going to use this to log my progress and give me motivation. I am 26 and have a 4 year old son i normally sit around 140lbs but recently have crept up over the winter to 154lbs yuk!!! it really shows on me and all my clothes are tight , i am a uk size 12 (us 8) and hope to get to a uk 8 (us 4) , anyway im eating no more rubbish loads of fruit and veg loads of water and no alcohol , also going to exercise 3 times a week. Just looking for some support to keep me motivated i intend to post weekly to let you all know xxxxx bring it on!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 31, 2007)

you go girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im sure you can do it


----------



## Divinity (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep your focus strong and you'll do great!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2007)

You can do it!  Keep us all updated on your progress


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck! I gonna start to try and lose some in the New Year, just need to get all the left over Christmas goodies out of the house!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck to you!!  I'll be right there with you!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone feel so much better after only a day of healthy eating, will keep you updated xx


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 1, 2008)

good luck! we'll be here cheering you on!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 4, 2008)

yay down 2lbs so into the 10stone somethings now, had the cold so no exercise yet , but been eating properly and cut out the booze. Im awasiting delivery of new jogging suit so intend to get my butt out there when it arrives xxx


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 18, 2008)

i have stayed at 10st 12lbs and have been eating like a pig again because went out for a birthday meal , going to get back on track from today xxx


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Great to see you working toward getting more healthy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish you nothing but success. Definitely keep us posted and if you have any questions or want some tips feel free to PM me!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope everything is going well, good luck with weight loss!!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys im now down to 10st 10lbs thats 150 lbs , have to say haven't been exercising much as have had the flu and has taken me a while to get my energy back, but will get stuck in this week xxx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm trying to do exactly the same, cut out the rubbish and do more exercise. It's so hard when I'm busy, I just find it so hard to get motivated.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 5, 2008)

i just feel in the crappy british weather i would rather curl up in a ball on my sofa lol xx


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey there, I too am trying to lose a whole load of weight I gained during the winter and studying! I have started a motivational thread that has sort of died a bit but feel free to add or read it if you ever need a boost!

Mary (The Exercise Hater)


----------



## matsubie (Feb 11, 2008)

ahhh!  it's so hard to stay on a good diet.  

my sad excuse for this is "you only live life (on earth) once, why not enjoy it?"

yeah, but later comes sad consequences.  haha.

the exercising part, i'm good about but it's the eating part.  i love fast food, pizza....i just love food.  i keep telling myself it's okay to eat as long as i'm exercising but what you eat is more important.

good luck.  we all suffer from this, so you're definitely not alone!


----------



## alb40 (Feb 11, 2008)

Im starting today as well..   Im going to the gym tonight to try a spinning class and I am attempting to drink a gallon of water a day which will be hard for me because I dont like water at all.   I wish to lose around 75lbs.   We can do anything we put our minds to, right?


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 12, 2008)

i just need to get motivated going to start tomorrow going to ibiza in may and want to fit into all my summer clothes good luck everyone!!


----------



## User49 (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you can be an inspiration to all of us! I know I would like to get a little healthier this year! Not so much about vanity, more about getting rid of the extra Christmas pounds so I can comfortably fit in my clothes again! I'm a uk size 12 too but have put on loads on my tummy! Let me know how it goes! xx


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2008)

eugghhh i feel so FAT lately... ever since xmas n my bday i havnt exercised much at all.. i usually do it every night like a workout dvd and lots of sit ups, lunges etc. i used to be a size 8 after i lost like 3 stone... now ive put on a stone im 10 stone exactly [now a size 10] and i wanna lose 2 stone [i wouldnt go further than that] and i wanna fit perfectly into size 8 jeans.. ive always worn size 10 jeans and my tops are always 8s and sometimes 6 depending on the style.. so that shows how big i am on bottom lol
I have a cross trainer which i havent even used yet and its annoying me because it takes so long to fix up but my bf said hes gonna do it at the weekend so im gonna get myself on that as much as possible and im SICK of eating junk food
when i go to my bfs his mam gets all junk food, chocolate bars, biscuits, pizzas, ice cream THE LOT! and theres hardly anything healthy so i have to eat junk and feel bad all weekend, sometimes on a night when his parents are in bed we go downstairs and i do my playboy workout dvd whilst hes on the laptop but its soo hard, i mean ive only had it a few weeks and it really does work your abs, butt and thighs but if i do it every night i get proper nackered and give up for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i really dont mind bein size 10 but i get dead jealous when i see girls wearing like size 6 or 8 jeans and have no muffin top haha...

life is so hard being a girl


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2008)

i clicked post by accident lol..
anyway i think im gonna do what your doing! start eating healthy again and exercising... omg im in love with the new playboy gym gear on their site... soo cute and they will probably motivate me to workout if i look cute lol
I remember before [when i lost the 3 stone] i was doin the paul mckenna diet which was amazin but it doesnt seem to be working now, maybe u have to stick to it once and not give up?
i ate healthy ALL the time, exercised, walked everywhere and was dead active... i didnt eat chocolate at all or pizzas or anything and i felt healthy, looked healtheir and felt more energetic.. now i just feel lazy all the time


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey glambabe just saw you post, i think you look really slim in your pics,i'd love to be a size 10, it does make you feel better to be healthy so good luck!!!
i have went from 150lbs to 147 this week and feel so much better my  size 12(uk size) eans aren't tight any more yay, another half a stone and i;ll be back to size 10, decided my goal is 124lbs.
Got 7 weeks till my hols so figured if i lose 2lbs a week i,ll be 131 by the time i go yay xxx


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 25, 2008)

woo hooo 146lbs today another 6lbs and im back to where i started only 20lbs to go,felling good and clothes feel so much better bought some new bikinis etc for my holiday to ibiza in 7 weeks xx


----------

